# New



## menace (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey new here, i'm on several other forums and was directed over here. just wanted to say hi to everyone!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*menace* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks everybody!


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 30, 2011)

hi!!lol and i use to use other sites but i feel like this is the best, i keep getting emails from other sites saying we miss u whered u go lol


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Welcome*



menace said:


> Hey new here, i'm on several other forums and was directed over here. just wanted to say hi to everyone!


Welcome! This place is pretty much home to all those who love things that end with -ol-one-in-ate-en-on-ex-and ac. ;-) Have fun!


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## windjam (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## YSGC (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## theshep (Jan 7, 2012)

newbie here too, but welcome all the same!


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## menace (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks again everyone


----------



## menace (Jan 15, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome! This place is pretty much home to all those who love things that end with -ol-one-in-ate-en-on-ex-and ac. ;-) Have fun!



yea im with you on that one. all my favs


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome to the mag


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad someone got ya over here! Great place to be homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

